# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Gallata në chat

## Sherri

disa logset me nji cun ne tr qe nuk kishte si te fliste me goca dhe fuste klone ne chat dmth ihere shkrunte me nick goce ihere me nick cuni:

logset ne main tek #shqiperia:

[21:52:05] ASJA-TILONCJA : HI IVI-TIRONCI KU JE TI MER SHPIRTI
[21:52:31] IVI-TIRONC : oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
[21:52:33] +Dreqi : :PP
[21:52:33] IVI-TIRONC : asja
[21:52:39] IVI-TIRONC : ku je ti mi barbi vogel
[21:52:54] ASJA-TILONCJA : kalova dje
[21:52:54] [Join-#shqiperia] Espace (~klodi@213.149.114.Yj551=) (Unknown/Normal)
[21:52:55] +Aida17 : se tè kam xhan diavolo
[21:52:57] [Part-#shqiperia] Guest59243 (~askushi@213.149.114.Rf36=)
[21:52:59] ASJA-TILONCJA : ke manhatani
[21:53:02] ASJA-TILONCJA : nuk ishe
[21:53:09] IVI-TIRONC : jo
[21:53:11] IVI-TIRONC : yllo
[21:53:12] nice_guy : bad girl how olda r u?
[21:53:13] IVI-TIRONC : isha ne
[21:53:13] david : o Diavolo ta ka goca xhan mer
[21:53:15] +Diavolo : Aida17 mush moshen iher ti masanej fol ashu
[21:53:15] IVI-TIRONC : dures

• Whois info for IVI-TIRONC (Normal)
• Full name 04: fggu
• Address 04:09 ~marini@213.149.114.zR16= 04-09 Unknown
• Channels 04:09 #shqiperia 04-09 1 Channel 04(09115Reg04)
• Server 04:09 shqiperia.albasoul.com 04-09 Albasoul.Com - Shpirti i Shqiptarit
• End of whois info for IVI-TIRONC

• Whois info for ASJA-TILONCJA(Normal)
• Full name : fggu
• Address : ~marini@213.149.114.nP97= - Unknown
• Channels : #shqiperia -1 Channel (Reg)
• Server  shqiperia.albasoul.com  Albasoul.Com - Shpirti i Shqiptarit
• Idle time  6secs - Signed on 21:51:31 Thursday 03 February 2005 Online 091min 37secs
• End of whois info for ASJA-TILONCJA


e forte ishte se kishte marre dhe virus kur i bej whois me del i njejti person qe fliste me nji klon te tij.ihere shkrunte me nick e gocesh ihere me te vetin.ja cbejne njerzit per te fol me goca edhe veten e bejne goce   :uahaha:  

ja disa logset te tjera:

[21:32:35] [Join-#shqiperia] IVI-TIRONC (~marini@213.149.114.wV71=) (Unknown/Normal)
[21:44:58] IVI-TIRONC : po kom une
[21:44:59] IVI-TIRONC : aida
[21:45:01] IVI-TIRONC : 17
[21:45:10] IVI-TIRONC : je shume goce e mire
[21:45:14] IVI-TIRONC : dhe shpirte robi
[21:45:36] IVI-TIRONC : aida 17
[21:45:40] IVI-TIRONC : eshte kukkla barbi
[21:45:49] IVI-TIRONC : eshte femra shqiptare me e mire ne boteeeeeeeeeeeeeee
[21:45:54] IVI-TIRONC : oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
[21:45:56] IVI-TIRONC : aida
[21:46:11] IVI-TIRONC : une
[21:46:14] IVI-TIRONC : te kerkovaaaaaaaaaaaaa
[21:46:17] IVI-TIRONC : falje
[21:46:24] IVI-TIRONC : edhe enjgjejte gabojneeeeeeeeeeee
[21:47:27] IVI-TIRONC : aida
[21:47:28] IVI-TIRONC : 17
[21:47:31] IVI-TIRONC : pace fate yllo
[21:47:38] IVI-TIRONC : zoti qofte me ty amennnnnnnnnnnnnnn
[21:47:43] IVI-TIRONC : zoti qofte me ty amennnnnnnnnnnnnnn
[21:47:43] IVI-TIRONC : zoti qofte me ty amennnnnnnnnnnnnnn
[21:47:43] IVI-TIRONC : zoti qofte me ty amennnnnnnnnnnnnnn
[21:47:44] [Kick #shqiperia] IVI-TIRONC was kicked by Angel_Guy (( Flm qe na Beni te Ditur qe dini te shkruani )  Por po peserit CiK si shum 14 ) 12 KicK STyLe 14-------> 14( 7STResim 14) 1,14Ä7¿14ß$t15yLé 0$©®¡7Þ4t)

ket e kemi tipim neve plus qe ka nji muaj qe ka ne pc nji virus e therrasim ne kanalin #ndihme te heq virusin po kujt i flet ky eshte ne bote tjeter  :buzeqeshje:  


kaloni ne chat se ka akoma te forta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sherri

Ne kanalin #shqiperia(ne main) jepet ky lajmerim :

[00:19:24] kacaku_basket : jane hapur acc kerkojani SHERRIt ne privat
[00:19:24] ER_MALSORI : ti
[00:19:25] kacaku_basket : jane hapur acc kerkojani SHERRIt ne privat
[00:19:26] kacaku_basket : jane hapur acc kerkojani SHERRIt ne privat
[00:19:45] +kacaku_basket : jane hapur acc kerkojani SHERRIt ne privat
[00:21:59] @CorLeone :  kacaku_basket e cfare ka 1prill ?
[00:22:00] visi_nga_vl : ok
[00:22:01] +TIRONC_PA_KLAS : Baby_Doll
[00:22:01] @SHERRI : Data 1 prill sot
[00:22:02] +kacaku_basket : jane hapur acc kerkojani SHERRI ne privat
[00:22:02] @SHERRI : Data 1 prill sot


Dhe shifni qe ka njerez qe e hane rrenen.Vjen i pari ne pvt :

[00:20:55] Alooo : shrri
[00:20:59] Alooo : si i bohet per i aop
[00:21:00] Alooo : me
[00:21:00] SHERRI : po
[00:21:05] Alooo : se qeka hap porti
[00:21:14] Alooo : kshu po lajmerojne ke main
[00:22:03] Alooo : he pra
[00:22:06] Alooo : si i bohet
[00:22:09] Alooo : te prews
[00:22:13] Alooo : apo skam shprese
[00:22:22] SHERRI : data 1 prill sot
[00:22:26] Alooo : o thuj po ose jo te pakten
[00:22:36] Alooo : po lene mer diten e rrenave
[00:22:40] Alooo : une spo tallem
[00:23:41] Alooo : o he pra po apo jo
[00:24:20] Alooo : o robo
[00:24:30] Alooo : te iki une
[00:24:31] SHERRI : tallen mer njerzit
[00:24:33] Alooo : apo te rri re
[00:24:35] SHERRI : o data 1 prill
[00:24:36] SHERRI : ca acc

----------


## sLimShady

[01:33] <^Arlinda^_^Ca^> how
[01:33] <@ClaY_MorE> Angel_Guy
[01:33] <^Arlinda^_^Ca^> ok ok thx  
[01:33] <@ClaY_MorE> ska nick te rregjistruar re 
[01:33] <@ClaY_MorE> zgjohu se qenke ne gjume 
[01:34] <@Angel_Guy> ahh 
[01:34] <@ClaY_MorE> po ms send tiiiii
[01:34] <@Angel_Guy> ka kthy nja dy gota
[01:34] <@Angel_Guy> :
[01:34] <@ClaY_MorE> LaughiG 0ut LouD!!!
[01:34] <@Angel_Guy> ^Arlinda^_^Ca^
[01:34] * @Angel_Guy kiSsSsSs ^Arlinda^_^Ca^
[01:34] <^Arlinda^_^Ca^> angel me di gota qeke ber .........
[01:34] <@Angel_Guy> 
[01:34] <@ClaY_MorE> LooOooL
[01:34] <@Angel_Guy> NoU SWEET heart
[01:34] <^Arlinda^_^Ca^> ah te raft pika te raft
[01:34] <@Angel_Guy> ncufq pije un
[01:34] <@Angel_Guy> 
[01:34] <@Angel_Guy> nganjher
[01:34] <@Angel_Guy> :P
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> po iki
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> se nani nani
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy>
[01:35] <^Arlinda^_^Ca^> clay po nuk keni turp dy cuna se me fusni dot ne chat hahahahah turp i botes
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> ^Arlinda^_^Ca^
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> ^Arlinda^_^Ca^
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> un te fus
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> po ne Bed
[01:35] <^Arlinda^_^Ca^> po te jet hitleri gjall do te va hiqte koken
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> 
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> HihIHihIHih
[01:35] <@ClaY_MorE> ^Arlinda^_^Ca^
[01:35] <@ClaY_MorE> pse ketu ku je 
[01:35] <@ClaY_MorE> ?
[01:35] <^Arlinda^_^Ca^> ke ndima me dreq
[01:36] <@Angel_Guy> ^Arlinda^_^Ca^
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> un te fus
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> po ne Bed
[01:35] <^Arlinda^_^Ca^> po te jet hitleri gjall do te va hiqte koken
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> )
[01:35] <@Angel_Guy> HihIHihIHih
[01:35] <@ClaY_MorE> ^Arlinda^_^Ca^
[01:35] <@ClaY_MorE> pse ketu ku je 
[01:35] <@ClaY_MorE> ?
[01:35] <^Arlinda^_^Ca^> ke ndima me dreq
[01:36] <@Angel_Guy> ^Arlinda^_^Ca^
[01:36] <@Angel_Guy> te thuthis te qafa cik
[01:36] <@Angel_Guy> :P
[01:36] <@Angel_Guy> ta le shenj
[01:36] <@Angel_Guy> :P
[01:36] * @Angel_Guy skuqet *
[01:36] <^Arlinda^_^Ca^> angel shko laj dhemet me dreq
[01:36] <^Arlinda^_^Ca^> ok lali naten bye have fun
[01:36] <@Angel_Guy> i kam lare
[01:36] <@Angel_Guy> :P
[01:37] <@Angel_Guy> ciao
[01:37] <@Angel_Guy> sorry
[01:37] <@Angel_Guy> qe ste ndihm,uam 
[01:37] <@Angel_Guy> noi msn 
[01:37] * +_DiEsEl_ bye all
[01:37] * Quits: +_DiEsEl_ (life@=uLvil75995380vhy.strl401.mi.comcast.net) (QUIT: User exited)
[01:37] <@ClaY_MorE> ke 
[01:37] <@ClaY_MorE> LaughiG 0ut LouD!!!
[01:37] * Quits: ^Arlinda^_^Ca^ (Albasoul@=ZzX12517097hckx1368.vs.shawcable.net) (QUIT: User exited)
[01:37] <@Angel_Guy> iku
[01:37] <@ClaY_MorE> LooOooL
[01:37] <@Angel_Guy> boll re mostro
[01:37] <@ClaY_MorE> e tmerrove ti
[01:37] <@Angel_Guy> papappapa
[01:38] * @Angel_Guy ika iher bye all
[01:39] <@ClaY_MorE> ik ik

qAFIRAT VENDE NDIHME KERKOJNE MSN PPPUPUP  :perqeshje:

----------


## sLimShady

[01:47] <@Angel_Guy>  weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
[01:47] <@Angel_Guy> do me fuesh ne Burg
[01:47] <@Angel_Guy> per ner
[01:47] <@Angel_Guy> sa ta shikoj gruja ika per lesh
[01:48] <@Angel_Guy> po le amanetin gati
[01:48] <@sLimShady> hahahahahahahahahaaa
[01:48] * @sLimShady Qesh me Lot 
[01:48] <@ClaY_MorE> Angel_Guy
[01:48] <@Angel_Guy> hahahhahaha
[01:48] <@Angel_Guy> ca bo mer
[01:48] <@ClaY_MorE> seshte gje ajo 
[01:48] <@ClaY_MorE> po prit 
[01:48] <@Angel_Guy> we we we 
[01:48] <@Angel_Guy> o mer o
[01:48] * @sLimShady Qesh me Lot 
[01:48] <@Angel_Guy> ca kom per theq
[01:49] <@ClaY_MorE> se kam edhe nje gje per ti thene tet shoqe
[01:49] <@sLimShady> hahahahhaa
[01:49] <@sLimShady> yhy
[01:49] <@sLimShady> plasi ketej keq
[01:49] <@sLimShady> d
[01:49] * sLimShady sets mode: +v-o sLimShady sLimShady
[01:49] <@Angel_Guy> i thu i thu
[01:49] <@Angel_Guy> 
[01:49] <@ClaY_MorE> se ma ke sjell ne maje te 
[01:49] * +sLimShady Noten e Mire e Bofshit all
[01:49] <+sLimShady> mos merziteni 
[01:49] <+sLimShady> :P
[01:49] <@Angel_Guy> slimso 
[01:49] <@ClaY_MorE> hundes 10 here te kam thene mos ma ngacmo
[01:50] <@Angel_Guy> noten 
[01:50] <@Angel_Guy> tani sbo burri per ()
[01:50] <@Angel_Guy> lol
[01:50] <@Angel_Guy> si bona gjo
[01:50] * +sLimShady Qesh me Lot 
[01:50] <@Angel_Guy> lo
[01:50] <@Angel_Guy> ahaghaghaghagha
[01:50] <@ClaY_MorE> Angel_Guy
[01:50] <@ClaY_MorE> HaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHa  aHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaHaaH

Me kaq po e perfundojme per sonte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sLimShady

02:00| * Angel_Guy (no@83.137.57.mi666=) doli nga chati (Kill by MrZoRo!~Soldier@=0zqvhqg.albasoul.com (noten gjithve puth tezet e tirones)) u desh ti bente MrZoRo kill se nuk merrte vesh ndryshe ky  :ngerdheshje: 

Po po me tezet c'pate mer byrazer :P

----------


## Sherri

Shof ne chat njerin qe chatonte nga nje universitet i Italise pasi i pashe adresen dhe mendova se ishte nje shoku im.Pastaj as vet se kuptova ishte ai apo noi tjeter  :perqeshje: 
Thashe po bej icik shaka me ket.
Mbiemrin e vura me *** per arsye privacy  :ngerdheshje: 

Session Start: Mon Oct 31 17:04:58 2005
Session Ident: bello
[17:05:04] SHERRI : erlis ******* ku je mer palle
[17:08:00] bello : ou po me drejtohesh me palle,mak me pare nuk me dhe as doren pale don qe te fasesh ty pastaj.nejse veten tende tregon.ok.dhe sa per ate pallen kush ta ka mesuar thuaja.
[17:09:47] bello     : e more vesh o lithi
[17:15:02] SHERRI : ahha
[17:15:07] SHERRI : tamom si erlisi me dukesh
[17:15:12] SHERRI : per informatike je
[17:15:44] SHERRI : ec mer pim i kafe
-
[17:15:49]  Whois info for09 bello (Normal)
[17:15:49]  Full name : http://www.albasoul.com eshte faqja ime e preferuar. Nuk mund ta quani veten shqiptare dhe te mos vizitoni Shpirtin Shqiptar ne Internet !
[17:15:49]  Address :09 ~Albasoul@=NSutiamvo-rvg.unisi.it -09 Italy
[17:15:50]  Channels :09 +#shqiperia -09 1 Channel (091Vo)
[17:15:50]  Server :09 shqiperia.albasoul.com -09 Albasoul.Com - Shpirti i Shqiptarit
[17:15:50]  Idle time :09 3mins 3secs - Signed on 0917:04:07 Monday 31 October 2005 - Online 0911mins 42secs
[17:15:50]  End of whois info for09 bello
-
[17:15:53] bello : ik mo ma caj pullen e gomardares.
[17:16:01] SHERRI : po ec re
[17:16:03] SHERRI : se shaka boj
[17:16:15] SHERRI : po ti cne ne internet
[17:16:58] bello : pastaj kafen ke me ke e pine ju zoteria juaj.nuk keni ngelur ju te pini kafe me nje si mua,
[17:17:35] SHERRI : pse ca ke ti
[17:17:43] SHERRI : ec mer se shok jemi
[17:19:41] bello : ua nuk e dija se jam bere dhe per meshire.une shoket i gjej dhe i bej me ate cfare une prezantoj bukurosh dhe jo te me thone ec mo se shoke jemi.gabohesh
[17:21:01] SHERRI : do vish ne dr apo jo
[17:21:46] bello : nuk kuptoj........?
[17:23:08] SHERRI : kur te iki ne alb do vish dhe ti me mu
[17:24:09] bello : ua pse vetem kur te ikim ne alb tu dashkam une ty....?eeeeeee.

----------


## sLimShady

[03:34] <@klandestini> o antena nga cili shtet chaton ti
[03:34] <@Kalajsi> Jo re se e le gocen pa buz
[03:34] * +ANTENA klandestini
[03:34] * +sLimShady gajaset
[03:34] <+ANTENA> ckemi
[03:34] * @Kalajsi lol
[03:35] <@klandestini> mir
[03:35] <+ANTENA> une nga greqia
[03:35] <+ANTENA> po ju
[03:35] <+ANTENA> ?
[03:35] <@klandestini> si je ti rrusho
[03:35] <@klandestini> nga brukseli
[03:35] <+ANTENA> mire flm[03:35] <@klandestini> ti kaneis mi
[03:35] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:35] <+System_Of_A_Down> looool
[03:35] <+System_Of_A_Down> looool
[03:35] * +ANTENA Kalajsi amin
[03:35] * +ANTENA Kalajsi amin
[03:35] <@Kalajsi> Hahahahahahahahaha
[03:35] <+System_Of_A_Down> hahahahahhahaah
[03:35] <+ANTENA> hec pra kur
[03:35] <+System_Of_A_Down> hahahahahhahaah
[03:35] <+ANTENA> L&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&  #243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#2  43;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243  ;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;L
[03:35] <@Kalajsi> Loooooooool
[03:35] <@klandestini> o antena a ke ngren sufllaqe
[03:36] <+ANTENA> klandestini jo po ti henge
[03:36] <@klandestini> oxi
[03:36] * ChanServ sets mode: -o ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi
[03:36] -ChanServ:#ndihme- klandestini deopped ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi
[03:36] <+ANTENA> klandesi po ne greqi ke qen ti
[03:37] * ChanServ sets mode: +v ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi
[03:37] -ChanServ:#ndihme- klandestini voiced ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi
[03:37] <@klandestini> jo nuk kam qene
[03:37] <+ANTENA> e mire
[03:37] <@klandestini> por e njoh gjuhen greke
[03:37] <+ANTENA> po sufllaqen ku e ke mesuar
 [03:37] * @klandestini Ja Kercet N'Shpull &#171; ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi &#187; Qe Ti Leshojne Syte Xixa :)
[03:37] <+ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi> Laughs Out Loud
[03:37] <+ANTENA> L&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&  #243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#2  43;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243  ;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;L
[03:38] <+ANTENA> qenke dhe i sert ti klandestini
[03:38] <+ANTENA> :pPpPpPp
 03:38] * @klandestini Afrohet Dhe I Jep Nje Puthje &#171; ANTENA &#187; Dhe I Thote OhOhOhO Sa Te Embla I Paske BuZeT :P:p:P:P:p:P:P:p:P
[03:38] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:38] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:38] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:38] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:38] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:39] <+System_Of_A_Down> lol
[03:39] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> Kalajsi
[03:39] <@klandestini> ahhahahah
[03:39] <@klandestini> ena ono
[03:39] <@klandestini> mono

 [03:39] <@VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> Mire SE ju Gjeta Te GjithEvE
[03:39] <+ANTENA> 1 vetem
[03:39] <@klandestini> nai
[03:39] <+ANTENA> kaq pak
[03:39] <@klandestini> thes kai ala
[03:39] <+ANTENA> ehe
[03:39] * VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT sets mode: -o VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT
[03:39] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> Brb Forum
[03:39] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> ANTENA o shpirti .. ika icike une
[03:40] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> vije me vone
[03:40] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> ok
[03:40] <+ANTENA> Ok&#233;
[03:40] <+ANTENA> :)))
[03:40] * @klandestini Ja Kercet N'Shpull &#171; ANTENA &#187; Qe Ti Leshojne Syte Xixa :)
[03:40] <@klandestini> ok
[03:40] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> o ANTENA
[03:40] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> te ka mare nonje cike malii moj zemer per mua ?
[03:40] <@Kalajsi> Mos E Rrif Gocen Re :)
[03:40] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> apo jo ?
[03:40] <+ANTENA> po re
[03:40] <+ANTENA> ti ke humb fare
[03:40] <@ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
[03:40] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> po skam pasure kohe
[03:40] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> prandaja
[03:40] <@ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi> cer ka bo vaki mre 
[03:40] <@ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi> jon hap depot 
[03:40] <@ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi> perseri 
[03:41] <@ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi> gjith kjo dashni 
[03:41] <@ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi> kshu 
[03:41] <+ANTENA> Sa Kum Qesh Sa Kum Qesh Ohhhhhoo:))
[03:41] <@ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi> apapapapapapa
[03:41] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi
[03:41] <@Kalajsi> Lol
[03:41] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> eh ..
[03:41] * @klandestini &#171; Kalajsi &#187; o kalais rri urt se do te nis per angli ty
[03:41] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> eshte vajz sexy kjo re
[03:41] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> se ke pare ti

 [03:43] <@Kalajsi> ANTENA Me Cin Ke Ren Ne Dashni Mi Dreq?
[03:43] <@klandestini> o bish
[03:43] <+ANTENA> ik ore se vdiqa nga te qeshurat
[03:43] <+ANTENA> ik ore se vdiqa nga te qeshurat
[03:43] <@Kalajsi> Loooooooool
[03:43] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> ANTENA si ke bere dashrui qepari
[03:43] <@klandestini> pse ike
[03:43] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> ?
[03:43] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> me ke
[03:43] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> ?
[03:43] <@Kalajsi> Haa
[03:43] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> hmmm
[03:43] <@Kalajsi> pse ta cau prv :D
[03:43] <+ANTENA> L&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&  #243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#2  43;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243  ;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;L
[03:43] <+ANTENA> L&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&  #243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#2  43;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243  ;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;&#243;L
[03:43] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> dhe neve sna the e
[03:43] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> hmm
[03:44] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> :((
[03:44] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> ok ok
[03:44] <@klandestini> me haxhi sakicen
[03:44] <+ANTENA> :(
[03:44] <@klandestini> 69 e ka ba
[03:44] <@Kalajsi> Loool ANTENA Je Ba Goc E Keqe
[03:44] <@ChAtI_Me_ShKaTrOi> ej 
[03:44] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> klandestini ti e njefe ANTENA
[03:44] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> ore
[03:44] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> ?
[03:44] <+ANTENA> ehe
[03:44] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> lal

[03:45] <+ANTENA> po
[03:45] <+ANTENA> klandestini
[03:45] <+ANTENA> shprehu
[03:45] <@klandestini> ne cvend te gr jeton mi
03:45] <+ANTENA> thesaloniki
[03:45] <+ANTENA> e di ku bie
 [03:46] * +ANTENA klandestini e lem shakan se lam koqen e namit se une jam Mashkull
[03:46] * +ANTENA klandestini e lem shakan se lam koqen e namit se une jam Mashkull
[03:46] <@Kalajsi> Loooooooooool
[03:46] <+ANTENA> Sa Kum Qesh Sa Kum Qesh Ohhhhhoo:))
[03:46] * +sLimShady HahaHahaHahaHahaHahaHahaHahaH
[03:46] * +sLimShady HahaHahaHahaHahaHahaHahaHahaH
[03:46] <+ANTENA> Sa Kum Qesh Sa Kum Qesh Ohhhhhoo:))
[03:46] <+ANTENA> Sa Kum Qesh Sa Kum Qesh Ohhhhhoo:))
[03:46] <@pepi> moj antena
[03:46] <@Kalajsi> Hahahahahahaahahahahahaahahahahaha
[03:46] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:46] * +sLimShady diq
[03:46] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:46] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:46] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT>  hahahahahaha
[03:46] <@Kalajsi> Looooooooooooooooool
[03:46] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:46] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> o ANTENA
[03:46] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:46] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:46] <@pepi> po pse e gjete te ri ti kete dhe po e ngacmon tani
[03:46] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> po pse u nxjve
[03:46] <+ANTENA> Sa Kum Qesh Sa Kum Qesh Ohhhhhoo:))
[03:46] <@pepi> :)
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> se i thashe dhe pepit
[03:47] <+ANTENA> Sa Kum Qesh Sa Kum Qesh Ohhhhhoo:))
[03:47] <@pepi> ne shyqyr qe kemi nje femer ne staf
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> hahahhahahahhahahahhahahhahahhahahahhahahahhaha
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> hahahhahahahhahahahhahahhahahhahahahhahahahhaha
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> hahahhahahahhahahahhahahhahahhahahahhahahahhaha
[03:47] <+ANTENA> Sa Kum Qesh Sa Kum Qesh Ohhhhhoo:))
[03:47] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:47] * +sLimShady gajaset looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooool
[03:47] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
[03:47] * +ANTENA o se vdiqa
[03:47] * +ANTENA o se vdiqa
[03:47] <+sLimShady> Kalajsi ehe
[03:47] * +ANTENA pepi
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> lool
[03:47] <@Kalajsi> Looooooool
[03:47] <@pepi> po shpirt
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> lol
[03:47] <@pepi> :p
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> o klandestini
[03:47] <+ANTENA> me thot ne pv
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> antena eshte gjithe ai buall
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> i shendoshe
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> si derr
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> :))
[03:47] <+ANTENA> ky klandestini
[03:47] <+ANTENA> zemra ckemi
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> hahhahahahhahahahahahahahhahaha
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> hahhahahahhahahahahahahahhahaha
[03:47] <+ANTENA> Sa Kum Qesh Sa Kum Qesh Ohhhhhoo:))
[03:47] <+ANTENA> Sa Kum Qesh Sa Kum Qesh Ohhhhhoo:))
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> :)
[03:47] <+ANTENA> Sa Kum Qesh Sa Kum Qesh Ohhhhhoo:))
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> hahhahahahhahahahahahahahhahaha
[03:47] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> hahhahahahhahahahahahahahhahaha
[03:47] <@pepi> hahahahahahaha
[03:48] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:48] <@Kalajsi> Loool
[03:48] <@pepi> mos e caj pallen
[03:48] * +sLimShady HahaHahaHahaHahaHahaHahaHahaH
[03:48] <+ANTENA> amani re se spushoj dot
[03:48] <@pepi> se edhe mua me thone ne privat
[03:48] <@Kalajsi>  [03:45] <@klandestini> ne cvend te gr jeton mi
[03:48] <+ANTENA> vdiqa

[03:48] <@Kalajsi> O Barku :D
[03:48] * +ANTENA klandestini ku humbe
[03:48] <+ANTENA> re
[03:48] -ChanServ- pepi has SuperOp access to #shqiperia,because they have identified for the nickname pepi which is on the channel SOp list.
[03:48] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:48] <@Kalajsi> Loooooooooooooooooooooooooo,l
[03:48] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228;
[03:48] <@Kalajsi> Hahahahahahahahahaahh 
[03:49] <@Kalajsi> klandestini mos u merzit re se shaka :P
[03:49] * +ANTENA klandestini ku je zemra
[03:49] * +ANTENA klandestini ku je zemra
 [03:50] * +VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT  klandestini o yll mos u merzit shpiti ANTENA
[03:50] * Quits: @klandestini (~ChaTi@85.201.21.HI044=) (Ping Timeout)
 03:50] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> hahahhahahhaahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahha
[03:50] <+ANTENA> iku fare
[03:50] <+sLimShady> ahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgaa
[03:50] <+VloNjaTi_Si_ShpirT> hahahhahahhaahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahha
[03:50] <+sLimShady> ahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgaa
[03:50] <+sLimShady> ahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgaa
[03:50] <+sLimShady> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...89#post1010789
[03:50] <+ANTENA> H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H  &#228;H&#228;H&#228;&#199;&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#2  28;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#228;H&#22  8;H&#228;H&#228; 

Ksajt radhe personazhi kryesor ishte Kalndestini loooooooooool

----------


## Sherri

Session Start: Thu Jan 12 01:40:37 2006
Session Ident: kostika
[01:40:37] Session Ident: kostika (arberia.albasoul.com) (________@217.24.249.BK62=)
[01:40:37] kostika : hi dursake
[01:40:37] kostika : Ne qiell dikur jetonte nje engjell, ishte kaq i bukur dhe i embel saqe ziliqaret e rrezuan poshte ne toke.........U VRAVE ZEMER?
[01:42:00] DURRSAKU : Laughing Out Loud
[01:42:03] DURRSAKU : qeke palle ti
[01:42:08] DURRSAKU : gjynof
[01:42:12] DURRSAKU : jam durrsaku mer
[01:42:14] DURRSAKU : ca durrsake
[01:42:53] kostika : me fal qoku po te ngatrova
Session Close: Thu Jan 12 02:38:22 2006

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Nuk i duhet vendimi i keshillit bashkiak nese mund te nderroje gjini apo jo_ 

*|19:55| * good_person (~xcvx@80.91.113.pR787=) Quit (QUIT: User exited)
|19:55| * yll_bote_m is now known as ina
|19:55| * ingenuous is now known as redi
|19:55| * amg (~Albania@217.24.245.kA596=) has left #shqiperia*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*|18:21| <nardi> thash ca problem ka
|18:21| <nardi> qe ka akill
|18:21| <nardi> zline
|18:21| <@ClaY_MorE> |18:19| <nardi> ky ip ca prsh **.**.***.**
|18:21| <nardi> ku di un
|18:21| <@ClaY_MorE> nejse 
|18:21| <@ClaY_MorE> sex
|18:21| <@ClaY_MorE> sec *
|18:21| <nardi> Fri Feb  9 18:06:03 : User User got disconnected from server.*

----------


## Sherri

<gurbeqari> shkruj o sher
[17:43] <SHERRI> kush je
[17:44] <gurbeqari>  jam prej gjermonis
[17:44] <gurbeqari>  Q  .M
[17:44] <gurbeqari> ok
[17:44] <gurbeqari>  akuptove
[17:45] <gurbeqari>  sheri
[17:45] <gurbeqari> shkruj mere
[17:46] <gurbeqari>  amvete  njeri
[17:49] <gurbeqari>  haj e sher
[17:49] <gurbeqari> jam Q  M
[17:49] <SHERRI> po te kerkonte policia bre burre
[17:49] <SHERRI> tash sa me moren ne tellefon
[17:49] <SHERRI> qysh a kjo pun
[17:50] <SHERRI> ke ba nai sen te piset aa?
[17:51] <gurbeqari> , qka
[17:51] <gurbeqari> pothu
[17:51] <gurbeqari> spekuptoj
[17:51] <SHERRI> qka spo mkupto
[17:51] <SHERRI> policia me mori ne tellefon
[17:52] <gurbeqari> etani 
[17:52] <gurbeqari> apomnje
[17:52] <gurbeqari> tash
[17:52] <gurbeqari>  o sher
[17:52] <gurbeqari>  jam taxi
[17:53] <gurbeqari>   luli po tash nsjam se 
[17:53] -ChanServ:#dardania- Albaner opped Security
[17:53] <gurbeqari> jam ne gjermoni
[17:53] <SHERRI> po nkosov kur je tuj shku bre burre
[17:53] <SHERRI> policia po tkerko
[17:54] <gurbeqari>  mirde
[17:54] <gurbeqari>  spovi hiq
[17:54] <SHERRI> shum keq po ba
[17:54] <gurbeqari>  qka3
[17:54] <gurbeqari>  aje ti sher qe pomendoj
[17:55] <gurbeqari> une
[17:55] <SHERRI> a je ti aj taxi qe njo un
[17:55] <gurbeqari>  po
[17:55] <gurbeqari> po
[17:55] <gurbeqari>  ne bonstill
[17:55] <SHERRI> po bre burre
[17:55] <gurbeqari>  pode
[17:55] <SHERRI> po me polici cpune kishe a?
[17:56] <gurbeqari>  sedi harroje 
[17:56] <gurbeqari> policin
[17:56] <gurbeqari>  sher
[17:56] <SHERRI> si me harru
[17:56] <gurbeqari>  cilin ven je tash
[17:56] <SHERRI> mun me marr ne tellefon prape att
[17:56] <SHERRI> dusseldorf jam tash
[17:56] <gurbeqari>  okokoko0k
[17:57] <gurbeqari> jipjav numrin tem 
[17:57] <SHERRI> kujt me ja dhon
[17:57] <gurbeqari> mosbohajgare
[17:57] <SHERRI> as hajgare hicgjo
[17:57] <gurbeqari>  policis
[17:58] <gurbeqari>  qe pothu
[17:58] <SHERRI> mos ke pc te kontrollum bre burre?
[17:58] <gurbeqari>   mir de
[17:58] <gurbeqari>  q2ka3
[17:58] <SHERRI> a ke hy ne sit porno a si asht kjo pune qe po kerkojne
[17:59] <gurbeqari> aje tu punu  dhe ku
[17:59] <gurbeqari>  haj
[17:59] <SHERRI> ndusseldorf mthirr bekimi
[17:59] <SHERRI> tash po shof si asht dhe puna e bekimit
[18:00] <gurbeqari>  tung skuke ti qe pomenoj
[18:00] <SHERRI> tunxh
[18:00] <gurbeqari>  pomdoket

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

*[19:55] * DaJeTiRoNe Mire Se Erdhet ==>| cun-tirone |<==, Deshironi Ndihme??*
*[19:55] <cun-tirone> DaJeTiRoNe ma hiq babin mer*
[19:55] <Elton_111> [FoRcA_-_BoGdAnI] mos endero shume mer
*[19:55] <cun-tirone> se te thyva ne mes
[19:55] <DaJeTiRoNe> babin?*
*[19:55] <cun-tirone> se me kane ardhur 2 xhola
[19:55] <cun-tirone> :P
[19:55] <DaJeTiRoNe> ku ta coj babin tat un mer 
[19:55] <cun-tirone> e*
[19:55] <DaJeTiRoNe> ahahahahahahahhaa
[19:55] <[FoRcA_-_BoGdAnI]> looooooooooooooooool
[19:55] * Lukas (~_I.N.G_@80.90.87.dd262=) Quit (Excess flood)
*[19:55] <cun-tirone> banin mer*

----------


## Sherri

[14:57] <argjent-te> hi
[14:57] <argjent-te> SHERRI
[14:57] <argjent-te> mir je
[14:57] <argjent-te> po si kalove ti sot
[14:57] <argjent-te> SHERRI
[14:57] <SHERRI> po
[14:58] <argjent-te> MIR
[14:58] <argjent-te> PO NGA JE TI
[14:58] <argjent-te> SHERRI
[14:58] <argjent-te> PO FOL DE
[14:58] <argjent-te> CKA U BHO ME TI 
[14:58] <argjent-te> SHERRI
[14:59] <argjent-te> PO
[14:59] <argjent-te> MOS JE TI NGA KU
[14:59] <argjent-te> A
[15:00] <SHERRI> sme njef
[15:00] <argjent-te> JO
[15:00] <argjent-te> NGA JE TI 
[15:00] <argjent-te> PRA
[15:00] <argjent-te> A
[15:01] <argjent-te> PO
[15:01] <argjent-te> FOL
[15:01] <argjent-te> BE
[15:01] <argjent-te> SHERRI
[15:01] <argjent-te> cka u bho me ty
[15:02] <SHERRI> iku te faiku
[15:03] <argjent-te> po
[15:03] <argjent-te> nga je ti 
[15:04] <SHERRI> dr
[15:04] <argjent-te> ok
[15:04] <argjent-te> po sa vjet ike ti 
[15:04] <SHERRI> jam i vogel
[15:04] <SHERRI> 10 vjec
[15:04] <argjent-te> ok
[15:05] <argjent-te> mir
[15:05] <argjent-te> po ake telfon ti 
[15:05] <argjent-te> a
[15:05] <SHERRI> jo mer
[15:05] <SHERRI> ku kane telefon minorenat
[15:06] <argjent-te> po
[15:07] <argjent-te> hi
[15:08] <SHERRI> po robo
[15:08] <argjent-te> po ake msn ti 
[15:08] <argjent-te> po ake msn ti 
[15:09] <SHERRI> s'me le baba me pat msn
[15:10] <argjent-te> ok
[15:10] <argjent-te> mir
[15:10] <argjent-te> po telfon ake ti 
[15:10] <argjent-te> SHERRI
[15:10] <SHERRI> po jam i vogel mer robo
[15:10] <SHERRI> un 10 vjec
[15:10] <SHERRI> ca telefoni me pat
[15:11] <argjent-te> po du me fol me ty

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_[21:04] * Jack_Daniel`s Mire se vini ..:: BISHA_KERKO_NJE_GJE ::.. deshironi ndihme ju lutem...?!
[21:04] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Jack_Daniel`s
[21:04] * Jack_Daniel`s Mire se vini ..:: Jack_Daniel`s ::.. deshironi ndihme ju lutem...?!
[21:04] * Jack_Daniel`s Mire se vini ..:: Jack_Daniel`s ::.. deshironi ndihme ju lutem...?!_

 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: ........

----------


## AlbaneZ

[22:17] * Joins: Serxhio_On_Top_Of_The_World (~Albasoul@217.24.244.Fa16=)
[22:17] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Serxhio_On_Top_Of_The_World

[22:22] * Joins: Sa`Femra`Kot`Ka`Chati (~KOMUNIST@77.242.31.Aq29=)
[22:22] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Sa`Femra`Kot`Ka`Chati

Tamam nick name per operator jane (sa i tren tallazhi)  :perqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

> [14:57] <argjent-te> hi
> [14:57] <argjent-te> SHERRI
> [14:57] <argjent-te> mir je
> [14:57] <argjent-te> po si kalove ti sot
> [14:57] <argjent-te> SHERRI
> [14:57] <SHERRI> po
> [14:58] <argjent-te> MIR
> [14:58] <argjent-te> PO NGA JE TI
> [14:58] <argjent-te> SHERRI
> ...


 :buzeqeshje: 
Sherri mos dekth kurre.

/me miss you kissssssssssssssssssssss/faqen

----------


## Sherri

Ja se ca ben nje goce kur futet ne chat.

Falimners Pokalinda per logs:


[20:37] <DAVID> gje tjeter
[20:37] <Pocalinda> dua te flas per bllokun
[20:37] <Pocalinda> ke dale ndonjehere andej ti?
[20:37] <DAVID> nojhere
[20:37] <DAVID> dal
[20:37] <DAVID> kur kam
[20:37] <DAVID> kohe
[20:37] <Pocalinda> epo dukesh
[20:37] <DAVID> por shume
[20:37] <DAVID> rrale
[20:37] <DAVID> pse
[20:37] <DAVID> ?
[20:37] <Pocalinda> po te rrish gjithe kohen ne chat
[20:38] <Pocalinda> mbase nuk je tip i bukur
[20:38] <DAVID> ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
[20:38] <Pocalinda> femrat ste pelqejne
[20:38] <DAVID> nga e di ti qe rri
[20:38] <DAVID> une tere diten
[20:38] <DAVID> ne chat
[20:38] <DAVID> apo je edhe fallxhore
[20:38] <DAVID> mbi te gjitha
[20:38] <Pocalinda> epo se sot eshte e marte
[20:38] <DAVID> pastaj si e konsideron nje femer shqiptare nje djale
[20:38] <Pocalinda> dhe eshte nje feste e madhe ne nje pub ne tr
[20:38] <DAVID> 1.9 te gjate
[20:38] <DAVID> i beshem
[20:38] <Pocalinda> po te dilje do ma thoje
[20:39] <DAVID> syte te kalter
[20:39] <DAVID> edhe pak si bjond
[20:39] <Pocalinda> jo preferoj syte jeshil dhe blu
[20:39] <DAVID> cfare
[20:39] <DAVID> beri
[20:39] <Pocalinda> epo sbesoj se ti futesh te ajo kategori
[20:39] <DAVID> te kalter
[20:39] <DAVID> e cfare
[20:39] <DAVID> beri
[20:39] <DAVID> blu
[20:39] <DAVID> ti ne radhe te pare
[20:39] <DAVID> nukl
[20:39] <DAVID> beson
[20:39] <DAVID> tek
[20:39] <Pocalinda> ku e ke bere 8-vjecaren ne tr?
[20:39] <DAVID> vetja
[20:39] <DAVID> jote
[20:40] <DAVID> ne vlore
[20:40] <DAVID> po ti
[20:40] <Pocalinda> un besoj tek Karl Marx
[20:40] <Pocalinda> eshte nje nga filozofet me te medhenj
[20:40] <DAVID> une tek
[20:40] <DAVID> che guevara
[20:40] <DAVID> ai
[20:40] <DAVID> nuyk
[20:40] <DAVID> eshte filozof
[20:40] <DAVID> paske probleme me kapitalistet
[20:40] <DAVID> ti
[20:40] <Pocalinda> qe flet per vetveten dhe botekuptimin e ekuminizmit dhe filukulolitetit te ZEN
[20:41] <Pocalinda> po emrin e vertete si e ke?
[20:41] <DAVID> qe eshte baraz me
[20:41] <DAVID> ?
[20:41] <DAVID> skedilaid
[20:41] <DAVID> [p ti
[20:41] <DAVID> ?
[20:41] <Pocalinda> un te thashe qe linda
[20:41] <DAVID> ee
[20:41] <DAVID> ok
[20:41] <DAVID> linda
[20:41] <DAVID> nga dr
[20:41] <DAVID> me orgjine
[20:41] <Pocalinda> e di ca dmth ka emri jot ne greqisht?
[20:41] <DAVID> qe aktualisht
[20:41] <DAVID> banon
[20:41] <DAVID> ne tr
[20:41] <DAVID> nuk
[20:41] <DAVID> ka
[20:42] <DAVID> asnje
[20:42] <Pocalinda> si nuk ka
[20:42] <DAVID> lloj
[20:42] <DAVID> dmth
[20:42] <DAVID> sa [per dijenio
[20:42] <DAVID> i urrej
[20:42] <DAVID> greket
[20:42] <DAVID> si une
[20:42] <Pocalinda> cdo emer rrjedh nga greqishtja
[20:42] <DAVID> ashtu
[20:42] <DAVID> edhe ata
[20:42] <DAVID> qe ma akne vene emrin
[20:42] <Pocalinda> emri jot ne greqisht dmth 
[20:42] <DAVID> edhe linda
[20:42] <DAVID> rrjedhe nga 
[20:42] <DAVID> gr
[20:42] <Pocalinda> Mjeshter i finokllekut dhe pertacllekut
[20:42] <Pocalinda> sbesoj se ti je ashtu
[20:43] <DAVID> ty te duket vetja si david cooperfild ne versionin
[20:43] <DAVID> femeror
[20:43] <DAVID> por je shume large
[20:43] <DAVID> e dyta 
[20:43] <DAVID> une jam nga ai vend
[20:43] <DAVID> ku ka lindur 
[20:43] <DAVID> ajo qe ne e quajme
[20:43] <DAVID> "ti hedhesh
[20:43] <DAVID> kunjen
[20:43] <DAVID> tjetrit"
[20:44] <DAVID> dhe mos
[20:44] <DAVID> i provo atio finoklleqet
[20:44] <DAVID> me mua
[20:44] <DAVID> se i ke rte kota
[20:44] <DAVID> ok
[20:44] <DAVID> po do te flasim
[20:44] <DAVID> tamam ok
[20:44] <DAVID> po nuk do arehere
[20:44] <DAVID> atehere
[20:44] <DAVID> AMF
[20:44] <DAVID> ZGJIDH
[20:44] <DAVID> ?
[20:45] <Pocalinda> po zgjedh Lori Caffe
[20:45] <Pocalinda> ca po thoje
[20:46] <DAVID> merr nje AMF te sjell ne vetre
[20:46] <DAVID> vete
[20:46] <Pocalinda> merr nje suposte dhe te vijne trute ne rregull



[20:49] <elpasso> hi
[20:50] <Pocalinda> hi
[20:51] <Pocalinda> nga po flet ti
[20:51] <elpasso> une tr
[20:51] <elpasso> po ti?
[20:51] <Pocalinda> dhe un
[20:51] <elpasso> aha ok
[20:51] <elpasso> sh mire
[20:52] <elpasso> sa vjece je ti 
[20:52] <elpasso> ?
[20:52] <Pocalinda> 19
[20:52] <elpasso> wow qenkemi njesoj
[20:52] <elpasso> ke msn ti yllo?
[20:53] <Pocalinda> elpasso
[20:53] <Pocalinda> njeri me nick solo-tu
[20:53] <Pocalinda> po me thote qe ti je i shemtuar
[20:53] <elpasso> ??
[20:53] <Pocalinda> dhe 16 vjec
[20:53] <elpasso> ???
[20:53] <Pocalinda> eshte afer teje ai?
[20:54] <elpasso> une jam ne shtepi yllo
[20:54] <Pocalinda> kuptoj
[20:55] <elpasso> qenke simpatike
[20:55] <elpasso> te pelqejne lojrat
[20:55] <Pocalinda> po ti qenke minoren
[20:55] <elpasso> edhe mua me pelqejne lojrat
[20:55] <Pocalinda> se kuptoj si te lejne prinderit ne chat
[20:56] <elpasso> yllo
[20:56] <elpasso> une sjam minoren
[20:56] <elpasso> shiko mos je ti



[20:49] <muharrem_ameti_live> si je
[20:50] <Pocalinda> live jam
[20:50] <Pocalinda> me dukesh dead



[21:00] <Cun_Elbasani> pershendetje
[21:01] <Pocalinda> uuaa
[21:01] <Pocalinda> spo me besohet
[21:01] <Cun_Elbasani> pse
[21:01] <Cun_Elbasani>  :buzeqeshje: 
[21:01] <Pocalinda> c'ne nje djale nga elbasani
[21:01] <Cun_Elbasani> pse cte keqe ka lal
[21:02] <Pocalinda> po lexova ne lajme qe kishte ndodhur dicka e tmerrshme ne Metalurgjikun
[21:02] <Pocalinda> kishin dale gazra toksike
[21:02] <Cun_Elbasani> nese ske deshire te flasesh mjafton ta thuash 
[21:02] <Cun_Elbasani> nuk ke pse tallesh
[21:02] <Cun_Elbasani> megjithate 
[21:02] <Cun_Elbasani> me fal per shqetesimin
[21:02] <Cun_Elbasani> kalofsh mir 
[21:03] <Pocalinda> qenke cun me edukat
[21:03] <Pocalinda> kot sa rrike ne chat
[21:04] <Cun_Elbasani> kaloj kohen 
[21:04] <Pocalinda> po nuk din ta kalosh me mir
[21:05] <Cun_Elbasani> po ne kete orar tani ne shpi 
[21:05] <Cun_Elbasani> vetem tv mund te shikosh 
[21:05] <Cun_Elbasani> ate e kan zen njerezit e shtepis 
[21:05] <Pocalinda> po gje te dashur ore djale
[21:05] <Cun_Elbasani> lool
[21:05] <Cun_Elbasani> ne kete orar  :ngerdheshje: 




[20:54] <psikologui_-> uaaaaaaaaaaaaa sa romantike 
[20:54] <psikologui_-> me kte emer 
[20:56] <Pocalinda> uaaa sa analfabet me ket nick
[20:56] <psikologui_-> thua verte
[20:57] <Pocalinda> ashtu them
[20:57] <Pocalinda> pse se mbarove ate dreq klase te 9
[20:57] <Pocalinda> ta haje dreqi mendove se ishte 8-vjecare
[20:57] <psikologui_-> jo 
[20:57] <psikologui_-> se kam mbaruar akoma
[20:57] <psikologui_-> jam ne kopeshte 
[20:58] <psikologui_-> ti do thuash 
[20:58] <psikologui_-> pse e kam ven un emrin 
[20:58] <psikologui_-> psikologui
[20:58] <psikologui_-> apo jo
[20:58] <psikologui_-> per kte jan analfabet
[21:04] <psikologui_-> eheeeeeeeeeeee
[21:58] <psikologui_-> akoma gjallll

----------


## ^AngeL^

apapapapap pse nuk thoni te kemi kujdes ne chat ne   :ngerdheshje: DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd

----------


## Apollyon

Pocalinda SHOW

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

|20:20| <@Elton_111> Pershendejte ->[  nekt  ]<- Me se mund tju ndihmojme?
*|20:20| <nekt> kam part*
|20:20| <@Elton_111> kalo
|20:20| <@Elton_111> kalo
|20:20| <nekt> du ndihm
|20:20| <nekt> flm


LooOooL
E Bukur kjo.

----------

